# super afc on an 87 turbo



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

So this weekend im going to take my afc off my nx so I can stick it in storage and just drive the Z(which I also just painted this weekend and it looks sweet!) Has anyone installed an afc in a z31? Can I use the same wiring diagram as the maxima? In the install book from Apexi it says use diagram H-3. HAS ANYONE INSTALLED ONE YET AND WHICH DIAGRAM DID YOU USE? I DONT WANT TO SCREW IT UP-THANK YOU FOR PLAYING


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> So this weekend im going to take my afc off my nx so I can stick it in storage and just drive the Z(which I also just painted this weekend and it looks sweet!) Has anyone installed an afc? Can I use the same wiring diagram as the maxima? In the install book from Apexi it says use diagram H-3. HAS ANYONE INSTALLED ONE YET AND WHICH DIAGRAM DID YOU USE? I DONT WANT TO SCREW IT UP-THANK YOU FOR PLAYING


Do a search, its only good for very minor tuning.

Mike


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I know what its for dude, I took it out of my other car. Ive put 10 of these things in, just not in a car without a wiring diagram listed!- I JUST NEED TO KNOW IF ANYONE HAS HOOKED IT UP IN A Z31 AND IF I SHOULD USE THE H3-A DIAGRAM IN THE INSTRUCTIONS................I DID A SEARCH - someone answer me who has done it please- if noone then my thread will just wilt away into the abyss that is nissan forums and I will just use the h-3 diagram


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> I know what its for dude, I took it out of my other car. Ive put 10 of these things in, just not in a car without a wiring diagram listed!- I JUST NEED TO KNOW IF ANYONE HAS HOOKED IT UP IN A Z31 AND IF I SHOULD USE THE H3-A DIAGRAM IN THE INSTRUCTIONS................I DID A SEARCH - someone answer me who has done it please- if noone then my thread will just wilt away into the abyss that is nissan forums and I will just use the h-3 diagram


Go to Apexi USA and look under their PDF's manual. The yshould have it there.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

you know- as many times as Im on that site I never once thought to call them or just check there- Im so glad youre on this forum Sponge- you always save the day...........HEHE


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> you know- as many times as Im on that site I never once thought to call them or just check there- Im so glad youre on this forum Sponge- you always save the day...........HEHE


I'm trying to help out.  The guys at Apexi are really helpful too.  714 685-5700


----------

